# Running a Marineland Emporer without bio wheels, anyone?



## MP Aqua (Jan 17, 2009)

Just wondering, anyone ever use an Emperor 280 or 400 without the bio wheel as a mechanical only filter for the long-term? If so, how did it perform? Where there any issues with the spray bars without the bio wheel?

Please note that, yes, I do realize it may seem silly to most of you out there to do so but none the less I'm sure someone out there has done it probably due to either perceived noise issues (and once again, yes, I do realize that for most users there is no noise issue and no, I'm not implying that there is any such issue per say-just that some people do complain about it for whatever reason and so...) or perhaps some sort of breakage of the bearings or something.

Why am I asking this? Well, I know where I can find some Emperors very slightly used but without the bio wheels for a very good price and this being the case I figure that an Emperor 280 or 400 minus the bio wheel might make a cheap, simple to maintain, quiet, and yet effective mechanical only filter due to its high GPH, low bypass cartridge based design (assuming I am correct on this point, the low bypass part I mean), especially when used with alternative media such as blue bonded filter pads in place of the cartridge and filter floss in the media container. To my mind it could very possibly be better in the bang for buck department than a comparable Aquaclear rigged for max mechanical and easier to find than the 20-40 or 30-60 Regent Aqua-techs (which were not at my nearest Wal-Mart) that would perhaps naturally be more suited to such a role due to their lack of bio wheels in the first place. Anyways, just wondering...


----------



## Raschael (May 8, 2009)

No, I have never tried that. . but did you know that replacement bio-wheels are cheap?? Just asking!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

im sure it wouldnt be a problem....but there are plenty of other cheaper HOB';s that could be used in the same way for half the price of an emperor.....i think the bio wheels are what make it what it is.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Emperors are pretty good HOBs IME... If I had an opportunity to buy used ones in good condition for cheap I would definitely consider it...

I love the concept of the bio-wheels... but in practical application I've always gotten frustrated with them sticking. So in the end they end up running with either a stuck bio-wheel or without a bio-wheel at all...

If the price is right... and your looking for filters... I'd say jump on it...


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Toby_H said:


> Emperors are pretty good HOBs IME... If I had an opportunity to buy used ones in good condition for cheap I would definitely consider it...
> 
> I love the concept of the bio-wheels... but in practical application I've always gotten frustrated with them sticking. So in the end they end up running with either a stuck bio-wheel or without a bio-wheel at all...
> 
> If the price is right... and your looking for filters... I'd say jump on it...


Couldn't agree more. Go for it.


----------



## MP Aqua (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I just found and bought a new Regent Aqua-tech 30-60 for cheap on CL but I think I'll also pick up one of the Emperors as a spare.


----------



## redm18 (Feb 1, 2004)

I believe the Aqua Tech filters are only availaible new at Wal-Mart. They are basically the same as the old style penguin filters only without the biowheel. Regent=Marineland. They work just fine so I think the Emperor without the biowheel would work fine as well. I would not use the stock cartridges but other than that not a bad filter.


----------



## navyscuba (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a 400 and often I take one of the biowheels out to seed a different tank and other than a increase in the way the water exits there's no problem. :thumb:


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

I ran my Emperor 400 for a while in another tank without the biowheels. The only issue I encountered was a lot more noise from the water...the bio wheels seem to muffle the splashing sound.


----------

